

New Zynga titles struggle - andrewfelix
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/01/18/new-zynga-titles-struggle-analysis-call-for-increase-in-daily-a/

======
unoti
"Zynga has constructed a super-sonic ultra-high-altitude aircraft to recover
the bar it's accidentally set for itself in the exosphere." A fine finish for
this article! I think this means Zynga has probably peaked?

